# Photos of Arnie being a little ratbag



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

Nika mentioned Arnie looks so friendly, and I'm always posting photos of Arnie looking like a little angel. WELL SHE'S NOT. She's a little ratbag. Sometimes I want to throw her out the window. She's lucky that I love her.

She's cute, and a good girl most of the time:







​
UNTIL SHE BECOMES A LITTLE GREMLIN AROUND MY MACBOOK
She's broken 4 keys on me, so I'm having to order new ones to replace them.
Here is her being a little ratbag:

One key down, many to go!


















she has it honed down to a fine art:









so 'clever':









going quickly from cuteness to catfood:









She KNOWS this is naughty, which is why she's doing it, because she loves drama:









this is how she destroys the key so it doesn't clip back on again (this one was destoyed earlier):









the wild teil-chase begins:









she can run fast, she could fly but she chooses to waddle at warp speed:









not finished yet:









is this because I'm training you to let me put that red harness on you?:


















ARghHHH! It's the Arnie Attack!:









Arnie's key! Get away you thief!:







Before someone tells me I shouldn't let her have the opportunity to do this, she gets put in time out ALL the time for it and it's become a game to her. So now she's caged when I'm on the laptop or in another room. But sometimes she'll be good and do her own thing out of the cage, but then suddenly ambush me and she's REALLY fast and good at it. Then she gets put in her cage *sigh* she's such a little poobum sometimes...


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

HAHAHA...Belinda you should post one of those pictures for this months COTM, you would so win its so cute!!! Mine like my keys too but funnily enough ONLY the escape key which they successfully chewed off and destroyed. Since I don't use that key I left it off, makes them uninterested in Mommy's big shiney thing. But from what I can see, Arnie likes ALL the keys! Good luck with your cute little monster lol.


----------



## tielmom (Aug 4, 2010)

I was thinking the same thing...you should post this for your cotm entry...sure winner...so cute!!!


----------



## Duckybird (Sep 13, 2010)

Oh my gosh that was hilarious! But I feel your pain, believe me!


----------



## Eshana (Jan 3, 2011)

Shelby does the same thing with my keyboard. They should make a bird toy designed like a keyboard, obviously they love them!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I agree put her in COTM lol she so cute


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

I'm totally buying a keyboard cover. She'll probably destroy that but at least they're fairly easy to replace.

She waits until no one's looking. When she broke my keys I was in the shower at my parents place and my mother was supposed to be watching her. She put her breakfast on the table next to my mac and sat down to watch tv thinking Arnie was busy eating. I heard my mum rousing at her and when I came out mum said she had about 7 keys off. Haha... little twerp.

I might put one on COTM, but not sure if any single one is really illustrative of her naughtiness... maybe the one where she's going to bite me (her 'bark' is worse than her bite, she has never bitten me hard).


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

Eshana said:


> Shelby does the same thing with my keyboard. They should make a bird toy designed like a keyboard, obviously they love them!


best idea yet! mine love the keyboard but my keys dont stick back on so i wont let them near it!


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

Haha, this morning I braved her being out, and her little head popped around the side of the screen, and I said "no" and she went away, and a couple of seconds later she tries again... but I have to keep saying "no" and removing her and she keeps trying to get her head around the corner to get my eject key, and when I say no she tries to get at my mouse or just moves to another key. She understands "no" but she doesn't understand why I won't let her play with something I'm so keen to play with.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Ha ha i would love to see this


----------



## RentalWhisper (Sep 10, 2010)

Honey is exactly the same with my iPod! I'll be typing on it then all of a sudden her head pops up over the top. It looks hilarious!! I laugh everytimenshe does it. Then she hacks it so then I tell her no for which I receive a nip! Arnies the same as in despite their naughtiness they are majority cute!!


----------



## nikol witch (Mar 2, 2010)

hahaha beautiful tiel and shots.


----------



## tielmom (Aug 4, 2010)

Belinda said:


> Haha, this morning I braved her being out, and her little head popped around the side of the screen, and I said "no" and she went away, and a couple of seconds later she tries again... but I have to keep saying "no" and removing her and she keeps trying to get her head around the corner to get my eject key, and when I say no she tries to get at my mouse or just moves to another key. She understands "no" but she doesn't understand why I won't let her play with something I'm so keen to play with.


I would love to see Arnie poking her head around your screen...too cute. :rofl:
My Stormy managed to chew the little rubber thing up on the mouse...the thing we scroll with...little rat...LOL oh and Snickers got ahold of my remote and chewed two button all up.


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

We have a rule in our household - all remote controls go face-down when we put them down haha.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

My bunnys beat the birds with the remote buttons lol when they were little 
(I did have 9 rabbits just before christmas last year or year before lol all running about,
can you imagine the mess and naughtiness )


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> We have a rule in our household - all remote controls go face-down when we put them down haha.


Belinda we have the same rule in our house and guess what Baby did, the little snot? He has started pulling the cover off the batteries on the back now!!! I didn't think he could get it off so I wasn't worried until I sat there and watched him push it just right and the top popped off!!!


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

haha, they are very clever with their beaks  and naughty... batteries eek!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

What a cute naughty bird  I know how you can solve the button problem, just buy her a mac of her own


----------



## birdluv (Jul 31, 2007)

She ia bad but cute 
My tiels do not go after keyboards they perfer earrings


----------

